# Solved: W2K8 Group Policy - Unable To Save / Access Denied



## jsalh

I two Windows 2008 (x64) servers and have retired the old 2003 server. The group polices that are currently set are were originally created on the 2003, and have successfully replicated to the new 2008 servers. 
I decided to make a change yesterday to the group policy using the group policy manager console and went to edit an entry - when I went to save it I got a new window popping up stating

 "Access denied. Failed to save [policy in question]. Make sure that you have the right permissions to this object."

This happens regardless of the group policy or entry I try to edit. 
I have tried:
- Using different user Id's with Admin access - including the Administrator account
- Error occurs on both 2008 servers - the 2003 is retired and not on the domain.
- I have put exclusions in the anti virus settings as per http://support.microsoft.com/kb/822158/en-us
- I have checked the security logs and there are no errors showing up
- ran dcdiag - again no errors 
- There are no group policy replication errors in the log
- I have checked the permissions using the GPMC and physically at the file level in the Sysvol directories.

I am really lost as to what to check next or do, and suggestions would be very helpful. 

Thanks in advance,

Jay

PS: After checking all the other forums this forum seemed the logic place for this, if I am wrong - please let me know. thx.


----------



## srhoades

Make sure whatever ID you are using is a member of the Group Policy Creator Owners.


----------



## jsalh

Double Checked, and all the ID's are members of the Group Policy Creator Owners group, including the Adminsitrator id.


----------



## jsalh

After pulling my hair - I found the problem. It appears 2008 Server and McAfee 8.7i don't like each other - file share issues. See https://kc.mcafee.com/corporate/index?page=content&id=KB61087 for the patch. I tried the workarounds described in the link and it didn't work, so I uninstalled McAfee 8.7i (and rebooted) - presto - life is back to normal. I will install the patch in the next few days - if the problem comes back I will update this post- but for the time being I am marking it SOLVED.


----------

